# Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*

						Es gibt nun einen ersten Teaser-Trailer zur neuen Star-Trek-Serie. Dieser Trailer zu Star Trek: Picard zeigt, was aus dem ehemaligen Sternenflotten-Captain Jahre nach den Ereignissen des letzten Kinofilms geworden ist. So soll demonstriert werden, weshalb Picard die Sternenflotte verlassen hat.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*


----------



## Ion_Tichy (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*

Hoffentlich bei Netflix. Wird wohl kaum schlechter sein als Discovery. 
Ich habe bei der 2. Staffel zur Halbzeit aufgehört zu gucken. Das Gesafte von Flenno Michels war einfach nicht mehr zu ertragen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*

Amazon hat sich die Rechte für die Picard Serie gesichert. Netflix guckt in die Röhre.


----------



## Pitzah (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*



Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bei Netflix.



Nächstes mal den ganzen Text lesen 

Wird sehr interessant, nicht mehr der jüngste der Herr Stewart ( 13 Juli 1940 )


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*

Was mich am meisten beeindruckt bevor es überhaupt los geht ist, das Sir Patrick Stewart nicht nur Gastauftritte hat, sondern tatsächlich als Hauptcharakter der Serie agiert. Das hätte ich in 1000 Jahren nicht geglaubt das sowas nochmal möglich wäre. Ein weiterer Film ja, aber nochmal als Serienhauptcharakter durchstarten wie TNG. Unfassbar. Na dann, auf 10+ Staffeln, wobei 15 Staffeln wären auch fein. ^^


----------



## Holindarn (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*

geil, er tritt das erbe seines verstorbenen bruders an, hab gleich gänsehaut bekommen


----------



## facehugger (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*

Jean Luc, du alte Warp-Gondel. Machen Sie es so, Warp 10...

Gruß


----------



## GreitZ (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*

Uuah, Gänsehaut!
Das wird ein Spass


----------



## KaneTM (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*

Ohhh man... ich kann mich einfach noch nicht richtig drauf freuen  Picard in Rente? Was soll da passieren? Offensichtlich gibt's da wohl keine Enterprise. Gibt's ein intergalaktisches Bingoturnier? Gut, das war jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, klar. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob es nicht schöne Erinnerungen ruiniert, diesem einzigartigen Charakter in Rente zu erleben, ohne intergalaktische Verstrickungen... ich hoffe einfach, dass wirklich was passiert und die da kein seichtes Rentnerdaseihen verfilmen. Inhaltlich hab ich immer noch nix gefunden - weiß da irgendwer schon irgendwas? Hab echt ein (völlig unbegründetes) mulmiges Gefühl...


----------



## shootme55 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*

Werd warten bis die ganze staffel online is und dann einen Tag Urlaub nehmen wenn meine Frau nicht da ist


----------



## LimeGreen777 (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*

Als Trekkie freue ich mich auch Picard wieder zu sehen. Allerdings bin ich skeptisch, alles was nach Nemesis kam und wo StarTrek drauf stand war für mich kein StarTrek mehr sondern einfach belibige Sci-Fi Action.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*

Einfach nur geil!


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Erster veröffentlichter Teaser-Trailer zeigt, was aus Captain Picard wurde*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

